# Still for Sale Rare high end Headunit - Ural Concert CDD



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

Figure the other thread is pretty kludged with questions

RARE High End Headunit Ural Concert CDD | eBay

$200 starting bid, $260 buy it now, cannot go lower than 200 plus shipping and that is a steal for everything this does, you can't buy a dsp at this price that will do what this HU does.


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

bump


----------



## locotony (Feb 28, 2009)

sold


----------

